# Comic (Marvel) Architecture



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

I was looking for that in SSC and google but couldn't find an appropriate thread so I open a new one:

I'm talking about buildings (mainly skyscrapers), which appear in the most recent comic movies:

For example:

- Stark Tower in 'Iron Man'
- Stark Tower in 'The Avengers' (I know there is a thread about it)
- and especially the OsCorp Tower in the new Spiderman movie 'The amazing Spider man)

For my part I would like to start with the new OsCorp Tower in New York:

http://cache.krop.com/georgehull-4ff39730112cbae.jpg
http://wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/screencrush.com/files/2012/06/Oscorp-Tower.jpg

(i was not able to upload it so I posted the links)

I think this building is stunning! and it would fit into the skyline of manhattan!

What do you think?

maybe someone has the skills to do a sketchup of this building?


----------



## Cloud92 (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought the Oscorp design was very tacky and i was kinda peeved that it was in the hearst towers place lol i like that building
Like the tower looke good but the top totally turned me away and then i saw the size and i dont know just looked so obnoxious in the Manhattan skyline 

and Stark tower was meh to me both used elements that didnt seem to go together
and Stark Tower was in the place of the Metlife building

HMMMM a trend? lol


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Not Marvel, but still, the designs of Gotham City are interesting aswell in my opinion... in the games, or in movies.... I think in general it's quite well designed to bring the atmosphere a batman movie/game has to bring... Ofcourse it has a high inspiration of NYC


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

stevensp said:


> Not Marvel, but still, the designs of Gotham City are interesting aswell in my opinion... in the games, or in movies.... I think in general it's quite well designed to bring the atmosphere a batman movie/game has to bring... Ofcourse it has a high inspiration of NYC


..love gotham city with its dark and cold atmosphere..but wasn't the last movies filmed in chicago?


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

Cloud92 said:


> I thought the Oscorp design was very tacky and i was kinda peeved that it was in the hearst towers place lol i like that building
> Like the tower looke good but the top totally turned me away and then i saw the size and i dont know just looked so obnoxious in the Manhattan skyline
> 
> and Stark tower was meh to me both used elements that didnt seem to go together
> ...


..didn't realize that it was in the hearst towers place (which would be a crime if it would be the reality), but I see now, the old base is the one from hearst

I know what you mean, the top is kinda cheap, but I really like the honeycomb cladding..maybe its more a building for an asian city..


----------



## ceema.datta (Jul 9, 2012)

Some property owners don't appeal because they either don't understand the process, or don't understand that there is a good probability of achieving meaningful reductions in property taxes. Some owners believe that since the market value of their property exceeds the assessed value, then it is not possible to appeal and reduce the property taxes. Although appeals on unequal appraisal are relatively new, there is a clear-cut way to appeal property taxes at the administrative hearing level based on unequal appraisal. Unequal appraisal occurs when property is assessed inconsistently with neighboring properties or comparable properties. Also, some owners are reluctant to hire a property tax consultant, even though many consultants will work on a contingent fee basis, in which there is no cost to the owner unless property taxes for the current year are reduced.


----------



## Cloud92 (Jul 26, 2011)

The Honey Comb idea was very interesting i liked it a lot actually, I didn't care much for the giant hologram Oscorp sign at the top 
and someone in the WTC skyscraper forum called this similarity in design hmmmmm


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

Uuuuh I was waiting for a picture like this thx cloud92 

well, yes I can see some slight similarity with al hamra but I prefer the honeycomb cladding..


----------



## Bruce.Tenmile (Apr 18, 2010)

One of the most annoying things in the movie for me was that the Oscorp Building kept moving. In some shots it looked to be a few blocks north of Bryant Park, in one overhead shot it was on top of Grand Central in place of the Metlife Building, the base used for exterior and interior bits was that of the Hearst Tower, and in the end I think it was supposed to be on 7th Avenue. I prefer Oscorp's design to that of Stark tower, but at least Stark stayed in place of Metlife for the whole movie I think.


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

...ok I didn't realize that! ..kind of poor..


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Rather nice modern New York`ish make over for the Al Hamra tower

although a bit unoriginal but a very good reference(eastern egg) and most americans probably wont know, that it is a real tower very much like it


----------



## Cloud92 (Jul 26, 2011)

I noticed that too Oscorp was north of Bryant then it was on park ave. and then i remember seeing in the movie that it was in lower Manhattan, so irritating I know most people would look past it but come on :/


----------



## Cloud92 (Jul 26, 2011)

I forgot that in some renders Oscorp is the Al Hamra


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

Cloud92 said:


> I noticed that too Oscorp was north of Bryant then it was on park ave. and then i remember seeing in the movie that it was in lower Manhattan, so irritating I know most people would look past it but come on :/


wow thx for those pics..especially the 2d one..looks quite nice like this..


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

ok I have extended the selection to 'comic' movies (not only mavel)  ...to get more examples


----------



## banwuin1 (Aug 6, 2012)

You can add whatever you want to share with us and start your own group also there with our support. Thanks for the update.


Karen Millen
Karen Millen Dress
Karen Millen One Shoulder
Karen Millen Shop


----------



## Godzilla Ranger NYC (Aug 26, 2008)

We're did you get that second photo from Cloud92?!


----------



## tysonlee (Oct 3, 2012)

Digital marketing techniques do away with this problem as it allows you to communicate with your potential buyers in their own environment. Your presence can be ongoing without being obtrusive, and you can build a relationship with customers before they are considering buying. When the time comes for them to buy you already have a relationship in place.


----------



## Cloud92 (Jul 26, 2011)

google images


----------



## Godzilla Ranger NYC (Aug 26, 2008)

In the next film, they reallyyyyyy need to decide a definitive location for Oscorp Tower.

Just stick it west of 6th Avenue and south of the GE Building, since it seems Spidey swings south down 6th Avenue with help from the cranes at the end of TAS.


----------



## arnoldjake (Mar 22, 2015)

does this forum still active?


----------

